# عبادة مريم والسلفى الجاهل



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*حينما يتمتع الانسان بالجهل ويقنع نفسه بانه يفهم يخرج منه العجب
وما العجب من اتباع اله ورسول جهلة جعلوا هرطقات العرب وكانها هى الاتجاه  الرسمى للمسيحية الرسولية ويتكلم الاله العربى الجاهل ويقول اانت قولت  للناس اتخذونى انا وامى الهين من دون الله
تبا لك ايها الاله المتخلف 
من قال لك ان هناك من نادى بان المسيا الها من دون الله او امه الها من اساسه
وتبا لك يا معاذ يا تابع لالهك المتخلف 
ولكن اليوم ليس مع كشف التخلف الذى يتمتع بيه السلفيين امثال حضرة السلفى
بل مع التدليس والنصب العلنى
لعله من ازبل الكتب الىل ظهرت فى تاريه البشرية خواطر مسلم اسمها عبادة مريم 
ازبل بحث قراته فى حياتى وساريكم بانفسكم كمية الزبالة الىل بيتمتع بيها ابحاث المفلسين قصدى المسلمين
يقول فى خواطره الحمضانة
*


> *فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته واضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل ) *
> 
> *فكلمة ابنها البكر قد اضافها مترجمي نسخة الفانديك ( البروتستانت )**  لتدعيم الفكر الإنجيلي لأن كلمة بكر يحاولون إثبات عدم دوام بتولية  العذراء من خلال هذه الكلمة ويستدلون من هذه الكلمة علي أن العذراء تزوجت  وأنجبت اخوات ليسوع ولذلك أضافوا هذا النص لتدعيم أفكارهم بمريم العذراء *.


*ارايتم تخلف عقلى اكثر من هذا يا اعزائى
اهذة شخصيات تقولون لى ردوا عليهم دول علمائنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اضافها البروستانت الى نسخة الفانديك؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف ارد على هذة الاشياء الغريبة 
وقبل ان ارد يكفينى ان اعطى فقط النص من نسخة ال ubs مع التعليق النصى عليها
وسيتضح فيها كملة بوتوكوتون اى المولود الاول (first born) فى انجيل لوقا
*
.​
*7 καὶ ἔτεκεν τὸν υἱὸν αὐτῆς τὸν πρωτότοκον, καὶ ἐσπαργάνωσεν αὐτὸν καὶ ἀνέκλινεν αὐτὸν ἐν φάτνῃ, διότι οὐκ ἦν αὐτοῖς τόπος ἐν τῷ καταλύματι.e *

*7̠7 ἔτεκεν … πρωτότοκονMt 1.25* 
*e̠e 7 NO P: NJB // SP: WH // P: TR AD NA M RSV Seg Lu REB NRSV* 
*Aland, K., Black, M., Martini, C. M., Metzger, B. M., Wikgren, A., Aland, B., & Karavidopoulos, J. (2000; 2009). The Greek New Testament, Fourth Revised Edition (with apparatus); The Greek New Testament, 4th Revised Edition (with apparatus) (Lk 2:6-7). Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft; Stuttgart*.​
*
لما لجنة ال ubs وضعت الكلمة فى نسختهم
واقرت باصولية الكلمة فياتى هذا الشئ ويقول بروستانت حرفوا
بروستانت مين يا اجهل من رسولك*
*الا تعلم يا اجهل من محمدك ان الترجمة القبطية تحوى كلمة البكر من قبل لما رسولك يجيله الصرع ويعمل فيها نبى
*





*حتى الترجمة السريانى من منتصف القرن الثانى فيها كلمة البكر*




*البروستانت ضافوا هما كمان*
*وياترى ضافوها لنسخة القديس جيروم من القرن الرابع*
7* et peperit filium suum primogenitum et pannis eum involvit et reclinavit eum in praesepio quia non erat eis locus in diversorio

**And she brought forth her first born son and wrapped him up in swaddling clothes and laid him in a manger: because there was no room for them in the inn


** القديس bede من القرن السابع ويرد على شبهتك العبيطة ان كلمة البكر لا تعنى انه له اخوات
فالاول يسمى بكرا وان لم يلحقه اى ابن اخر
*
*Firstborn of All Humanity. Bede: He  calls the Lord “firstborn,” not because we should believe that Mary  gave birth to other sons after him, since it is true that she was  memorable for her unique perpetual chastity with Joseph her husband.  But he properly names him “firstborn” because, as John says, “But to as  many as received him he gave them the power to become sons of God.”18  Among these sons he rightfully holds the primacy who, before he was  born in the flesh, was Son of God, born without beginning. However, he  descended to earth. He shared in our nature and lavished upon us a  sharing in his grace, so that “he should be the firstborn of many  brothers.”19 Homilies on the Gospels 1.6.20*


*18 18Jn 1:12.* 
*19 19Rom 8:29.* 
*20 20CS 110:57.* 
*Just, A. A. (2005). Vol. 3: Luke. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 3. (38). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.​ ​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*النص الثانى والتدليس السلفى على دكتور موريس تاوضروس
النص فى متى 1:25
كلمة البكر(بروتوتوكون) لم تتدرج فى نسخة اليوبى اس وسنعرف السبب ولا علاقة لها ب بروستانت ولا غيره ايها الجهول
هذا هو النص من نسخة ال ubs والتعليقات النصية عليه
* 
, *25 καὶ οὐκ ἐγίνωσκεν αὐτὴν ἕως οὗ ἔτεκεν υἱόν﻿7· καὶ ἐκάλεσεν τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ Ἰησοῦν.k*


*25̠25 ἐκάλεσεν … ἸησοῦνMt 1.21; Lk 1.31; 2.21* 
*﻿7̠7 25 {A} υἱόνא B Z ƒ1 ƒ13 33 itb, c, g1, k syrc, s, palmss cop(sa), meg, (bo) geo Ambrose Chromatius // τὸν υἱὸν αὐτῆς τὸν πρωτότοκον(see Lk 2.7) C Dc (D* L omit αὐτῆς) W Δ 087 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 828 892 1006 1010 1071 1241 1243 1292 1505 Byz [E N Σ] Lect itaur, (d), f, ff1, (q) vg syrp, h, palmss arm eth slav Diatessaron Cyril-Jerusalem Didymus Didymusdub Epiphanius Chrysostom Proclus; Jerome Augustine* 
*k̠k 25 P: TR AD NA M RSV* 
*Aland, K., Black, M., Martini, C. M., Metzger, B. M., Wikgren, A., Aland, B., & Karavidopoulos, J. (2000; 2009). The Greek New Testament, Fourth Revised Edition (with apparatus); The Greek New Testament, 4th Revised Edition (with apparatus) (Mt 1:24-25). Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft; Stuttgart*.​ *كلمة البكر
موجودة فى مخطوطة واشنطن اللاتينية القديمة الترجمات السريانية والفلجاتا وكل مخطوطات النص البيزنطى
والاثيوبية والارمينية والسلافينية
ودياتسرون تاتيان القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى ديديموس الضرير وابيفانيوس القديس جيروم والقديس اغسطين
القديس جيروم من القرن الرابع(هو بروستانتى واحنا منعرفش ولا حاجة يا جاهل)
وضعها فى نسخته
**25 et non cognoscebat eam donec peperit filium suum primogenitum et vocavit nomen eius Iesum*

* And he knew her not till she brought forth her first born son: and he called his name Jesus

**الترجمة السريانية(مخطوطة خابوريس)




القديس **Chromatius صديق القديس جيروم
بروستانتى هو كمان؟؟؟
* 
*Mary’s Continuing Virginity. Chromatius: But concerning what the Evangelist said, “And he did not know her till she had borne her firstborn son,”  not a few careless people insist on asking whether after the Lord’s  birth the holy mother Mary had relations with Joseph. But this is not  admissible on the grounds of either faith or truth. Far be it indeed  that after the sacrament of so great a mystery and after the birth of  the sublime Lord, one should believe that the Virgin Mary was intimate  with a man. Remember that Miriam the prophetess of the Old Testament  (the sister of Moses and Aaron) remained a virgin unsullied by man,  having beheld the light of heavenly signs after the plagues of Egypt and  the parting of the Red Sea and the Lord’s glory going in advance and  seen in a pillar of fire and clouds. It is not plausible therefore that  the Mary of the Gospel, a virgin bearing God, who beheld God’s glory not  in a cloud but was worthy of carrying him in her virginal womb, had  relations with a man. Noah, who was made worthy to converse with God,  declared that he would abstain from the conjugal need. Moses, after  hearing God calling him from the bush, abstained from conjugal  relations. Now are we to believe that Joseph, the man who always did  what was right, had relations with holy Mary after the birth of the  Lord? Tractate on Matthew 3.1.﻿40﻿
*​* 
** 40 40 CCL 9a:208. 
**Simonetti, M. (2001). Matthew 1-13. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 1a. (19). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.​ ​*يتبقى لنا عرض تعليق فيليب كومفرت على النص.  *
*ويقول ان من الممكن ان تكون اسقطت من الناسخ للحفاظ على بتولية مريم ان يفهم من كلمة البكر انها هناك اولاد اخرين بعد المسيح
لكن النص فى لوقا موجود فيه كلمة البكر فلماذا لم يسقط؟؟؟؟؟*
*فالنص فى متى مطابق للنص فى لوقا*



​*لا اعلم يا عزيزى اى بروستانت اضافوا هذة الكلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الا تستحى من جهلك يوما وتتعلم شيئا فى حياتك بدل متموت فى جهلك*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*التدليس السلفى على الدكتور موريس تاوضروس
يقول السلفى المدلس
*


> *وحتي أن الدكتور موريس تاوضروس في كتابه                                                                  (*)                                   وضع النص اليوناني وغير موجود فيه كلمة  بكر دلالة                                  على أن النص محرف من قبل  البروتستانت في ترجمتهم*


*والمرجع الذى وضعه او بمعنى اصح فضحه*


> *(*)   كتاب تحليل لغة الإنجيل  للقديس متى                                           في أصولها اليونانية للدكتور  موريس                                          تاضروس  أستاذ العهد الجد**يد                                          واللغة اليونانية بالكلية الإكليريكية  ص *


*لكن احبائى فى المسيح
الكلام هذا من تاليف هذا الشئ المسمى عابث ولم يتلفظ بيه الدكتور العالم موريس اطلاقا
واليك صورة الصفحة*




*الا تستحتى التدليس يا جاهل*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*نرجع لرسولك الجاهل
تحدى شخصى منى
1-تجيب نص كتابى يقول صراحة بان مريم اله ويستحق لها العبادة
2-تجيب قول اباء بيقول ان مريم اله وتستحق العبادة



والحقيقة اخواتى الاعزاء
انه ولا هو ولا رسوله ولا الهه المستوى على العرش سيجد كلمة واحدة فى  التراث المسيحى ادعى فيها المسيحين ان مريم اله وتستحق العبادة كاله معبود


واليك هذا المشاركة هدية منى اليك ولكل مسلم يبحث عن طريق خلاصه بعيدا عن الجهلة امثالك
الىل مش هيدخلوا جهنم فقط بسبب ضلالهم بس بسبب ايضا من اضلوهم
يقول محمد فى قرانه 
فى سورة المائدة
**واذ  قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اانت قلت للناس اتخذوني وامي الهين  من دون  الله قال سبحانك ما يكون لي ان اقول ما ليس لي بحق ان كنت قلته فقد  علمته  تعلم ما في نفسي ولا اعلم ما في نفسك انك انت علام الغيوب *

*تفسير الجلالين
{ فَئَامِنُواْ بِٰاالهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَتَقُولُواْ } الآلهة { ثَلَٰثَةً } الله وعيسى وأُمّه { ٱنتَهُواْ } عن ذلك وأتوا { خَيْراً لَّكُمْ } منه وهو التوحيد

**تفسير الواحدي
{ ولا تقولوا ثلاثة } أَيْ: لا تقولوا: آلهتنا ثلاثة. يعني قولهم: اللَّهُ، وصاحبته، وابنه
*

*والحقيقة اخواتى فى المسيح ان هذا النص وحده كفيل بان يهدم الاسلام على بكرة ابيه
لان اوضح فيه كاتبه جهله اللاهوتى واثبت بانه يستقى معلوماته من هراطقة  جزرية العربان ولا يعرف شئ بتاتا عن الايمان المسيحى الارثوذكسى القويم
فنحن مؤمنين يا سادة يا افاضل بان المسيح ليس الها من دون الله
بل ان المسيح من جنس وذات الله وحامل جوهر الله
فهو بنفسه جوهر الله كلمته غير المنفصل عنه وليس من دونه
ولا نؤمن اطلاقا بان مريم اله
فهى العبدة والام الذى خدمت تدبير الله الخلاصى بمجئ رب الاكوان متانسا من احشائها
فهى انسانة بنت انسان لا تحمل اى جوهر الهى متميز عن جنس البشر 
ولم يدعى يوما احد ان مريم الها لا ارثوذكس ولا كاثوليك ولا بروتسانت


ولكن لكى يزيل اتباع نبى الزنى والدعارة الجهل والتخلف عنه
فقالوا ان الكاثوليك يعبدوا مريم
فان تماشيت معهم
فهل الكاثوليك يعبدوا ايضا الها من دون الله
فكيف تتطبق شق من النص عليهم ولا تتطبق الاخر
النص كاملا هو هرطقة مريمية 
**Collyridians *

* كانت معروفة فى جزيرة العربان وتكلم عنهم مؤرخى الكنيسة ورفضت وحاربت من اباء الكنيسة كما سنرى
وتوهم الجاهل محمد رسول العرب بان افكارهم تنتمى للتيار المسيحى الرسولى


ولنبدا بتوثيق الهرطقة ورفض الاباء لها من المراجع ليعرف المسلم المسكين كم انه يتبع مسحورا جاهل لا يفقه شئ
**COLLYRIDIANS,  kiil-i-fidi-anz (Gr. kol lyridia, "little cakes�), a sect  toward the  close  of the 4th century, so denominated from the  little  cakes which  they offered to the Virgin  Mary. The sect consisted chiefly  of Arabian   women, who, out of an extravagant devotion  to the Virgin,  met on a  certain day of the year  to celebrate a solemn feast and to  render di  vine honors to her as to a goddess, eating the  cakes which  they  offered in her name. It is  said that the members of this sect were  not   native Arabs, but immigrants from Thrace  and Scythia. While  pagans  they had been  accustomed to offer similar cakes to Venus or   Astarte

*.  

*Collyridians. Under this name Epiphanius (Haer.  79) assails certain  women who had brought from Thrace into Arabia the  practice of performing on certain  days rites in honour of the Blessed  Virgin, the chief being the offering of a cake  (κολλυρίς), and the  partaking of it by the  worshippers. Epiphanius condemns their conduct  because (a) women ought not  to offer sacrifice, and (b)  Mary is to be honoured, God only to be worshipped.  The name Collyris  (or kindred forms) is to be found in the LXX translation of Lev. vii. 12, viii. 26; II. Sam. vi. 19, xiii. 68; and the word passed thence  into the Latin versions.*​


*Collyridians   *

*Many   anti-Catholics accuse Catholics of worshipping Mary. Of course, there   is no basis for this because the Church explicity forbids the worship  of  anyone other than God. However, back in the early Church, there was   group who did in fact worship Mary; they were known as "Collyridians".   Their excessive Marian devotion developed into a full blown worship of   the Holy Virgin. The heresy lasted about 100 years, existing between  350  and 450 A.D.   *
*The great opponent of the Collyridian sect was St. Epiphanius (d. 403),   bishop of Salamis and a close colleague of St. Jerome. One of his most   outstanding contributions in defeating the Collyridians was his   apologetic Panarion (Medicine Box). In his refutation, he   addressed both extremes of Marian heresies: Collyridianism (the   super-exhaltation of Mary) and Antidicomarianitism (an Arabian movement   which demoted and debased Mary's importance).   *
*The   Collyridian sect was comprised of mostly women who combined Catholic   and Pagan rituals and beliefs and fused them into a new religion - not   unlike, it should be observed, many pseudo Catholic nuns who do the same   today. Epiphanius considered this blasphemous, writing "certain   women there in Arabia have introduced this absurd teaching from Thracia:   how they offer up a sacrifice of bread rolls in the Name of the   ever-Virgin Mary, and all partake of this bread." *
*Heresy   floats outside of the boundaries of the true faith. One extreme   exaggerates a truth; the other extreme denies it. In the case of   Collyridianism **we  see a perfect  example of the former: where there should be a  veneration and devotion  to Mary, there is an adoration of her instead*.   

 





*...........*
*




*
*وشكرا للاستاذ حنا السريانى لبعض المراجع اللى زودها*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*هدية منى لمنتدى الكنيسة ولمعاذ عليان الطالب الفقير لله المهروس قدام المسيحية
كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية لفيلب شاف
وفيلب شاف غنى عن التعريف فى الباترلوجى نقلا عن ابيفانيوس فى ضد الهرطقات
**History of the Christian Church, Volume IVBy Philip Schaff*










​ 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*كتاب اسال اغسطينوس ل باول تمبرينو
**Ask Augustine By Paul A. Tambrino*

*هدية منى لمنتدى الكنيسة العربية ويرجى قراءة كل الكلام لانه مهم مش لاقى حاجة معينة اعلم عليها*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلاكيت تالت مرة هدية للمسلمين حبايبى
كتاب *
*Truth's advocate against popery and fanaticism*





*اذن انا قدمت تاريخيا ان رسولك جاهل لا يعرف بان ايمان هذة الهرطقة المنشقة لا يمثل التيار المسيحى العام
ونختم بقولنا هذا على لسان الهك
**اانت قولت للناس اتخذونى وامى الهين من دون الله
لا يا جاهل دول هرطقة المريمين وليس ايمان المسيحين
فهل لديك نص يناقض ايمان المسيحين الرسوليين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*يتبع ايضا بهرس باقى جهالات ابو بدلة الاقرع من ازبل ابحاث عرفتها البشرية من الناحية العلمية
مش هنسيبك غير لما تتوب وترجع لمخلصك
ياما هنسلمك مقيد لكرسى المسيح تستلم دينونتك مع رسولك الوثنى  
*


----------



## jesus_son012 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يتبع ايضا بهرس باقى جهالات ابو بدلة الاقرع من ازبل ابحاث عرفتها البشرية من الناحية العلمية
> مش هنسيبك غير لما تتوب وترجع لمخلصك
> ياما هنسلمك مقيد لكرسى المسيح تستلم دينونتك مع رسولك الوثنى
> *



حلو الرد ده وطبعا هيرفع الراية البيضة:giveup: 
موضوع رائع وجميل 
بس انا مكدبتش لما قولت انك عايش فى مكتبة :smile01


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2011)

عارف شمس ان ا لاية دى عجبتنى جدا فى القرأن
مثال صارخ لرب الاسلام ورسولة على انهم جهلة تماما بالايمان المسيحى


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

:t32: *جواب شافي جوابت لاصحاب الادمغة !!!!!!مممممممم* تسلم ايدك وربنا يكثر من امثالك يااخ paul


----------



## miraam (5 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا انا سمعت الراجل الغريب الى كان على قناة الحياه و كلامه الغريب و بقيت بجد بضرب كف على كف و على قدر غيظى على قدر ما قلت فعلا دى ناس مسكينة ....

 يعنى بيتكلموا كأن الله حاكم دولة و لا يعلم عنها شئ و بياخد اخبار الدوله و اهلها من الوزراء بتوعه شئ عجيب فعلا !!!!!! 

يعنى اذا كانو هما جهلة بالديانة المسيحية و موهومين و معتقدين ان المسيحين بيعبدوا ثلاثة الهه و بيعبدوا العذراء مريم فهل الله مش عارف المسيحين بيعبدوا مين !!!!! هل الله لا يعلم كل شخص بيعمل ايه و بيعبد مين !!!!! هل الله يأخذ المعلومات عن خليقتة عن طريق بعض اشخاص !!!!!! و هل الله عندهم مش عارف عيسى قال ايه بالظبط و بيسأله انت قلت كدا و لا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و مين الى حضر هذا الحوار بين الله و عيسى الذى قام بتمثيله هذا الرجل الجاهل .... لا و يقول عيسى رفع يده و ارتعش و قال حاشا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حنا السرياني (5 أكتوبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *كلاكيت تالت مرة هدية للمسلمين حبايبى*
> *كتاب *
> *Truth's advocate against popery and fanaticism*
> 
> ...


*كلاكيت رابع مره*
*هديه من اصغر عبد للمسيح*
*هداية الحيارى في أجوبة اليهود والنصارى لابن القيم الجوزيه*
*فمنهم من يقول‏:‏ المسيح، ومريم إلهان من دون الله، وهم ‏(‏‏(‏المريمانية‏)‏‏)‏‏.*
http://www.al-eman.com/library/book...rue&s c=true earchText=اريوس&st=true&s c=true​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

معاذ ، اتروّق ...


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*ولسه دا فضايح البتاع الاهبل دا لا تحصر
المسلمين عملوا اعجاز علمى فاق اختراع البوكسر الهوائى اللى بيعيطك جوانيح
بالظبط كدا زى مالبروستانت بيضيفوا كلمة فى شواهد نصية من القرن الثانى 
لتكتمل الصورة البهلوانية 
 اباء من القرن الرابع بيردوا على البروستانت
*


----------

